# Dawn Of War BT Home Hub



## Rimmo (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello there.

I am trying to enter multiplayer games in Dawn of War Dark Crusade, but I am able to enter very few. All the other attempts I am told 'A connection with the host could not be established'.

I use a BT Homehub for wireless connection. I have used the port forwarding function to tell all of the Dawn of War ports:

TCP Ports
6667, 28910, 29900, 29901, 29920 
UDP Ports
6112, 6500, 27900, 27901, 29910 

I have done this by entering Advanced/Configuration/Application Sharing, created a profile for the Dawn of War program, and told it to take each one of these ports, and under the 'translate to' field entered it's own number again, as this FAQ suggested:

http://www.frequencycast.co.uk/homehub.html

My Homehub software is V.6.2.2.6, and apparently is up to date.
I have shutdown the Homehub Firewall
I have tried entering my PC into the DMZ of the Homehub, with no change
I have shutdown the XP Firewall, and to my knowledge have no other firewalls installed.

This forum post here:

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=63593

Suggested that my NAT may be causing interference with my ports, and this could be the problem.

This was further suggested by running this applet:

http://66.134.89.225/~sic/nettest.html

Which gave me the following response:

Sending udp packet from 6112 to 6112
Received from /66.134.89.225:6112 to 6112 "NAT detected"
Received from /66.134.89.225:6500 to 6500 "udp pass"
udp port 27900 Receive timed out
udp port 27901 Receive timed out
udp port 29910 Receive timed out



This suggests to me that the BT Homehub is causing NAT to affect my 6112 port, which makes it very difficult for me to join multiplayer games. Any help with resolving this problem will be beyond greatly appreciated.


I have listed every step I have taken in case my conclusion is wrong and you can see another flaw I have overlooked. I have spent 4 hours sat here tonight trying to fix this, this forum post of which is the culmination. I phoned the technical help call centre, who assured me that since I had forwarded my ports, if I turned to the power to my Homehub off for 30 secs and tried again 'NAT will no longer be a problem for you'. This was incorrect.

Surely there must be other Dawn of War players in the world who use a BT Homehub for wireless connection in multiplayer games? What have you done???

I'm off to slit my wrists. I leave this as my epitaph.


----------



## Hudson5855 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have the same problem, And the only way i know to resolve this is to turn off the bt hub firewall.

If you have since found a better solution then please let me know.


----------



## Hudson5855 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.
But saw how many hits there has been on this thread, And just to let anyone else that has this problem know, That if u phone bt tech help they will tell you to just turn off the hub firewall.

SORTED


----------

